# As I live & breathe ..- Ryanair customer service



## Betsy Og (20 Sep 2013)

Some Michael O'Leary quotes I thought I'd never read:

"We should try to eliminate things that unnecessarily p**s people off," 

"A lot of those customer services elements don't cost a lot of money. It's something we are committed to addressing over the coming year," 

I think someone there has been scouring AAM because those points were made by many of us. Apart from the bag being millimetres too big (which they have specifically mentioned) they should look at:

Either being more generous on weights, OR reducing the charge for overweight OR at an absolute absolute minimum allow averaging of weights of bags between families/persons travelling together (so you dont have Aunty Mary stuffing pairs of knickers into her husbands case because her bag is too heavy and his is under the limit).

Having a more reasonable charge for printing a boarding pass - I agree anyone should be able to bring there own but, say, €10 would be enough incentive not to forget, without gouging you.

Being more reasonable re gate closing times. Not sure how this is since the online check in was introduced, but they used to be profiteering [expleters] in the bad old days.

Costs of switching flights - generally its cheaper re-book & that's not necessarily a celebration of how cheap the flight is in the first place.

Moving beyond insulting/degrading people with disabilities - that was an unnecessary stain on the company from the word go. & other such obvious PR disasters.

I suppose its too much to expect a cup of tea for nothing so we'll let them away with that.

I'd love to love Ryanair as there's so much I admire about them, lets hope they deliver on their promise.


----------



## delgirl (20 Sep 2013)

He wasn't his usual bolshy self today as a shareholder at the AGM brought up the unfortunate incident with Mr Sattar who was charged an additional €188 to change his flight following the deaths of his wife and 3 children.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (20 Sep 2013)

I flew with them last Sunday to Maastricht. The flight was delayed by 40 minutes going out. There were a lot of people looking at one of the wheels before take off, maybe there was a problem there. Anyhow when we got on the plane it was stifling hot. No cool air coming from the overhead air vents. I asked one of the cabin crew could he switch them on and I was told that it will get cooler when we take off. Because they had missed their slot we had to wait about 15 minutes in a plane queue before take off. Still no air coming from the vents, it was awful.  I thought for a moment that there was a new directive not to switch on the air vents, to save money. Strange that I would think that but that is the image that they portray to me. Thankfully on the way back the pilot had them switched on and the flight was most pleasant.


----------



## Betsy Og (20 Sep 2013)

I agree that some discretion should be given to employees, but it is hard for them to know who's genuine or not (they may not all be following the news or recognise the names or faces). It is one of the rarer incidents and maybe the policy should be that if they put their case in writing after the fact they get a refund, provided Ryanair are fair and quick with the refund it should be ok. 

At least in this case its not like he couldnt get home for want of the €188.


----------



## so-crates (23 Sep 2013)

BOXtheFOX said:


> I flew with them last Sunday to Maastricht. The flight was delayed by 40 minutes going out. There were a lot of people looking at one of the wheels before take off, maybe there was a problem there. Anyhow when we got on the plane it was stifling hot. No cool air coming from the overhead air vents. I asked one of the cabin crew could he switch them on and I was told that it will get cooler when we take off. Because they had missed their slot we had to wait about 15 minutes in a plane queue before take off. Still no air coming from the vents, it was awful.  I thought for a moment that there was a new directive not to switch on the air vents, to save money. Strange that I would think that but that is the image that they portray to me. Thankfully on the way back the pilot had them switched on and the flight was most pleasant.



The problem is that the cool air flow is intrinsically dependent on one of two systems. The main system is active when flying, air is siphoned off from the compressor stages of the engine (prior to meeting the fuel!), cooled and passed into the cabin. When the plane is on the ground through, that system is not available and it becomes much more complicated. 
The options are to either provide cooling air powered by units which are only active when the plane is on the ground (can be quite expensive though and generally not great as far as I understand) or to use a ground-based facility. Any ground based facility could be a mobile facility, i.e. provided by a truck, or it could be centralised. I think in Europe the tendency is for centralised systems which are part of the whole connection between the plane and the airport ... so that bit that Ryanair like to minimise.

The airline staff were correct, the plane needed to get into the air to refresh the air.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (24 Sep 2013)

Thankfully on the way back from Maastricht the pilot activated whatever system worked and it was pleasant to sit there. It looks as if the choice is down to the individual pilot. To use or not to use.


----------



## micmclo (24 Sep 2013)

Betsy Og said:


> I agree that some discretion should be given to employees, but it is hard for them to know who's genuine or not (they may not all be following the news or recognise the names or faces). It is one of the rarer incidents and maybe the policy should be that if they put their case in writing after the fact they get a refund, provided Ryanair are fair and quick with the refund it should be ok.
> 
> At least in this case its not like he couldnt get home for want of the €188.


 
You pay the cost of the flight and the procedure is you send in proof afterwards such as a death certificate and Ryanair will issue a refund. 

The procedure already exists, it is just not used very often.

They have to be strict, have you never had a co worker who seemed to have 20 Aunts who died they missed so many Mondays!


----------



## delgirl (17 Oct 2013)

A man is alone in an airport lounge. A beautiful woman walks in and sits down at the table next to him.

He decides, because she's wearing a uniform, she's probably an off-duty stewardess.

So he decides to have a go at picking her up by identifying the airline she flies for, thereby impressing her greatly.

He leans across to her and says the British Airways motto:-

"To Fly. To Serve."

The woman looks at him blankly. He sits back and thinks up another line.

He leans forward again and delivers the Air France motto:-

"Winning the hearts of the world."

Again, she just stares at him with a slightly puzzled look on her face.

Undeterred, he tries again, this time saying the Malaysian Airlines motto:-

"Going Beyond Expectations."

The woman looks at him sternly and says

"What the f*** do you want???"

Ah ha! he says, Ryanair!


----------



## Deiseblue (17 Oct 2013)

Brilliant , Delgirl


----------



## Locke (17 Oct 2013)

Ha ha Delgirl, love it


----------

